# Tired of Crawling Around on the Floor?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, that's a freezer basket. I got real tired of gettin' down on the floor to scrounge around for stuff in the back of the lower cabinets. Slide it out, get what I want and slide it back in! And the basket cost me 75 cents at a yard sale.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! Great idea


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

When we rebuilt our kitchen about 10 years back, we decided conventional door type cabinets were such a waste, I built mostly drawer type cabinets with two deep drawers under the regular 4-5" deep drawer on the top. That has worked great for us.










Had to have regular door cabinet under the stove top for gas connection. The door looking cabinet on this end is a full roll out drawer that holds the trash can.











Same with the sink....doors to allow sink plumbing access....but drawers to the right side.









Even this small door cabinet contains a swing out stand for wife's mixer


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Wow, @nehimama that is real cool. I spent a lot more putting in these slide-out shelves in our island. You rule!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

That is a nice easy fix! You definitely need either a basket like this or an expensive roll out shelf.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent idea. I have a couple plastic baskets that I use for this and I have one cardboard box. I love the creativity


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Good inexpensive fix for the problem. My kitchen is not as tidy as all of yours. No pics, don't want the health dept showing up.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Love all the kitchen ideas and pictures. Really like how the Tupperware containers fit in the freezer basket. 

I kept the silverware basket from my old dishwasher. The white basket now sits in my pantry keeping various kitchen utensils upright, organized, and out of the way of the bigger stuff.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

nehimama's basket I think is a cousin of these little shelves. This one is in my kitchen and two are stacked in my bath vanity to put some of that junk on.
Most of my wide kitchen cabinets have expandable shelves in them as shown in the photo. Good way to use wasted space, since u cannot stack junk real high.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

oceantoad said:


> Good inexpensive fix for the problem. My kitchen is not as tidy as all of yours. No pics, don't want the health dept showing up.


Ha! I cropped the photos so none of you could see what I didn't want you to see!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Great idea. I just crawl around on the floor trying to make myself believe it's "good exercise" to keep me limber.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wolf mom said:


> Great idea. I just crawl around on the floor trying to make myself believe it's "good exercise" to keep me limber.


You go! Unfortunately, I just can't make myself believe that.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The advantage of your inexpensive solution over an expensive roll-out rack is that it is very difficult to clean under the roll out racks, especially if there is a liquid spill.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I love the idea, and might try it with a box or two.
I never understood drawers in the kitchen,but the older I get the more sense they make, I'm having kitchen envy right now!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

doozie said:


> I love the idea, and might try it with a box or two.
> I never understood drawers in the kitchen,but the older I get the more sense they make, I'm having kitchen envy right now!


I considered boxes as well, but when I saw the freezer basket, my eyes lit up.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Amazing how we struggle with silly things and some of the simplest "no brainer" stuff can make little things so much easier. 

I always keep some cardboard boxes in my truck topper, then anytime I go somewhere or to the grocery, we put stuff in the boxes. The stuff doesn't fall over and slide around, and it's much easier to carry a big load of items into house, etc. A friend saw this a while back and you would have thought I was showing him nuclear fusion. He decided that was a heck of an idea and he now keeps a few boxes in his truck.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Back in the early '80's my parents had new cabinets installed in their kitchen and the builder suggested drawers instead of doors in the lower cabinets. They were hesitant so he had them over for coffee to his house, to see the cabinets in action. My mother took one look at how easy it was to access the pots and pans, and that was it. She put rectangular plastic baskets,with webbing on the sides, similar to Nehimama's basket under the kitchen sink to corral the cleaning supplies. Her's didn't have handy handles so she made some from scrap fabric. So simple and so practical.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I use the big plastic dishpans from dollar General. They are like $3.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

If I crawled on the floor, we'd need to rent a crane to get me back up again. We have roll out shelves in our cabinets (the previous house owner put them in)


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

If I ever have a next kitchen it will have only drawers of different depths. Except for in the corners where I would never be without my lazy Susans. I use one (double shelves) for all my pots and pans so never have to lift one pan to get another and the other for all the small appliances and plastic storage. If I had a third corner that would be perfect.

The freezer basket is perfect because it has a raised handle so you don't even have to bend so far. Not a consideration for the young but just wait!

My illness has caused me to shrink from 5'7" to 5'3" and I just hate that I can no longer easily reach the upper shelves of the upper cabinets. My husband brought me a long handled gripper but it is only good for certain things. The only solution was to re-position a lot of items in the kitchen. We also bought 3 six foot tall by four foot wide pantry units that line one wall of the dining room so just a step away for all the extra storage.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a plastic drawer unit that I use in the bottom of the fridge. Sits on bottom shelf over the veggie bin and under the so called meat bin. Can drinks fit pretty nicely in it and I don't have to kneel to get things out from the back that way. Also there is a gap over the top that is about 4" which is a great place for low storage containers to reside.
:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

whiterock said:


> I have a plastic drawer unit that I use in the bottom of the fridge. Sits on bottom shelf over the veggie bin and under the so called meat bin. Can drinks fit pretty nicely in it and I don't have to kneel to get things out from the back that way. Also there is a gap over the top that is about 4" which is a great place for low storage containers to reside.
> :


Now, that sounds like a great idea! I'll have to explore that.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been crawling about on the floor myself today cleaning out under the sink. I thought about this thread when I was putting cleaning supplies and whatnot back. think i'll get a basket tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

I think this needs to be filmed and sold as an exercise DVD, "Sweatin with the oldies". Think it might sell.if nothing else, all of us would buy it so we could laugh at ourselves. If I am on the floor, only way I could get up is to pull myself up. Guess knees are important for that sort of thing. With the new dog that is not quite housebroken, don't think I want to do the worm on any of my floors. No telling what I might mop up with the clothes that I have or don't have on.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Fishindude said:


> Amazing how we struggle with silly things and some of the simplest "no brainer" stuff can make little things so much easier.
> 
> I always keep some cardboard boxes in my truck topper, then anytime I go somewhere or to the grocery, we put stuff in the boxes. The stuff doesn't fall over and slide around, and it's much easier to carry a big load of items into house, etc. A friend saw this a while back and you would have thought I was showing him nuclear fusion. He decided that was a heck of an idea and he now keeps a few boxes in his truck.


We keep metal milk crates in the back of the van for the same purpose.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

I USE BIG PLASTIC STOREAGE BOX TUBS AT THE END OF MY 1957 CABINETS TO TRHROW IN ALL THE THINGS LIKE POTATO MASHER, WHISKS & ALL THOSE BIG UTENSILS THAT DON'T FIT IN THE DRAWERS. WORST THOT OUT KITCHEN EVER! ALL THE HOMES IN OUR OLD SUBDIVISION HAVE THE SAME HAND MADE UGLY CABNETRY... WHO EVER THOT THESE KITCHENS UP OBVIOUSLY NEVER WORKED IN A KITCHEN....! GREAT IDEAS & IF POSSIBLE I WILL TRY TO INCORPORATE SOME IN MY 1957 KITCHEN...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I got a couple of big crock pitchers I use for the mashers, ladles , whisks, big spoons and such. On the counter. Even have a dipper for when a ladle isn't big enough. They don't take much space.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Got the bucket of black walnuts out of the van. Collected them last year in a small city nearby. They're great while the ones stored inside a heated area of the house will probably have to be tossed...

I bought nut crackers and pics at different times from thrift stores and will share with our family out of state. Will they be used? Not sure. The cracker part will not even begin to crack a black walnut but the pics come in handy... 

*Got to remember to wash the big rock I crack the nuts on. Came into the LR one morning and saw the pup was using the rock as a nose scratcher....


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

What a great idea using baskets or boxes! It keeps things organized and easy to get at. Guess what I am doing this afternoon? I have some plastic baskets hid away somewhere and they will be going under the kitchen sink shortly.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I use a lot of plastic shoe boxes from the Dollar Tree to keep all of my different utensils in on the top shelf of my work table. The lid keeps everything clean and little grandkid hands out. I use larger plastic containers with lids for my under the counter shelves. We get mice every spring (have a 46 yr old mobile home.) That keeps things clean and mouse proof! When I got a new refrigerator I kept the nice drawers from my old one and use them on the shelves in the new one. Veggies go in one, fruit in another, dairy products in the 3rd. Easy to pull out and see what you have. As we get older it’s amazing how much smarter we get!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Well, I got down on the floor and was naked and thrashing around. One of my GSDs knocked me down when she rushed past me to go out the other door ( 2 doors in every room). No knees so had to use upper body strength to get up. Will see the Doc on Wednesday to see if I now have a hernia. My animals are killing me.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

oceantoad said:


> Well, I got down on the floor and was naked and thrashing around. One of my GSDs knocked me down when she rushed past me to go out the other door ( 2 doors in every room). No knees so had to use upper body strength to get up. Will see the Doc on Wednesday to see if I now have a hernia. My animals are killing me.


Oh, dear! Wishing you well, and a speedy recovery!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a grove of black walnut trees that I planted a long time ago.
we bought a special nut cracker for them, It cost about $40.oo.. It works super well.. made out of steel and will never wear out..
the trouble with the nuts is when they crack, pieces fly fast and far. 
I would suggest cracking them in a closet to contain the pieces.
we had a mutt dog that liked the nuts. I would give her a nut and she would roll it around in her mouth and slobber until she had it positioned just right, then she would bite down and crack that nut. I would sound as if her head exploded.. 
kind of off subject, but that post reminded me of that.
we use two crocks on the counter to hold mashers, spatulas, etc..


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I found that using a bit less vodka in my bloody Mary's helps keep me from crawling around on the floor so much.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

When we build our retirement home 1.5 years ago we really tried to think about the things we might not be able to do someday. Our kitchen has all drawers on the bottom with the exception of under the sink for access. (Our family joke when DH wants to know where something is, is, “It’s in the drawer.”) We also made the doorways wheelchair wide, made the hvac filter along a wall instead of the ceiling so DH wouldn’t have to get on a ladder to change it, and a walk in shower with a bench instead of a tub. Little things to make life easier in the future.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

If I have to get down on the floor when there's no one around I just make sure my Kindles handy so I have something to read until someone gets home.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

emdeengee said:


> My illness has caused me to shrink from 5'7" to 5'3" and I just hate that I can no longer easily reach the upper shelves of the upper cabinets. My husband brought me a long handled gripper but it is only good for certain things. The only solution was to re-position a lot of items in the kitchen. We also bought 3 six foot tall by four foot wide pantry units that line one wall of the dining room so just a step away for all the extra storage.


https://www.amazon.com/Cosco-11120R...ocphy=9022151&hvtargid=pla-273724899780&psc=1

This thing is the most popular device in moms house.
But let me give you a warning for accessing things and shelves is only the lower step and 1 foot. Use of the second step should be reserved for those that are limber and under 30. 
Use of the top step should only be by those qualified gymnasts holding trophies of some sort. 
When returned to the seating position use of the seat should only be by those young enough that their seat actually fits on the seat.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Cosco-11120R...ocphy=9022151&hvtargid=pla-273724899780&psc=1
> 
> This thing is the most popular device in moms house.
> But let me give you a warning for accessing things and shelves is only the lower step and 1 foot. Use of the second step should be reserved for those that are limber and under 30.
> ...


Your description is amazingly accurate.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I


nehimama said:


> Your description is amazingly accurate.


Love them. Lost mine that was my gparents in a move. Need to get a new one.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

That is a suicide bench.

LOL; VFW meets at the local school. Tables in the cafeteria have permanently fixed seats that fit a ten year old boy's bottom. When an old man sits at the table he must be certain before he lowers his bottom that his knees are FAR under the table so that he does not sit behind the "seat".

The pantry shelves sound like a good idea for old folk, especially if wall mounted about two feet off the floor. I'd prefer four feet tall and six feet wide, two feet of clear space under the shelves.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Cosco-11120R...ocphy=9022151&hvtargid=pla-273724899780&psc=1
> 
> This thing is the most popular device in moms house.
> But let me give you a warning for accessing things and shelves is only the lower step and 1 foot. Use of the second step should be reserved for those that are limber and under 30.
> ...



Thanks. This is a great design - stool and stepping stool in one. It is a retro design - I remember our neigbbour had one very similar.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

TxHorseMom said:


> When we build our retirement home 1.5 years ago we really tried to think about the things we might not be able to do someday. Our kitchen has all drawers on the bottom with the exception of under the sink for access. (Our family joke when DH wants to know where something is, is, “It’s in the drawer.”) We also made the doorways wheelchair wide, made the hvac filter along a wall instead of the ceiling so DH wouldn’t have to get on a ladder to change it, and a walk in shower with a bench instead of a tub. Little things to make life easier in the future.


We've been 're-building' our retirement home over the last 10 years (built it the first time in 1984-85), doing things like those kitchen photos I showed. Master bath is next....putting in floor level shower with a bench like you did. Taking a sledge hammer to the faux marble soaker tub that neither of us can get out of anymore, and putting in one of those 'old folks home' walk-in bath tub with a door you close to fill it. Like you say, gotta try to think 5-15 years ahead to avoid going 'the home'


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> We've been 're-building' our retirement home over the last 10 years (built it the first time in 1984-85), doing things like those kitchen photos I showed. Master bath is next....putting in floor level shower with a bench like you did. Taking a sledge hammer to the faux marble soaker tub that neither of us can get out of anymore, and putting in one of those 'old folks home' walk-in bath tub with a door you close to fill it. Like you say, gotta try to think 5-15 years ahead to avoid going 'the home'


Something to think about before putting in one of those walk in tubs. How long do you have to sit there naked and cold before the tub fills up? Then, how long do you have to sit there, naked, wet and colder waiting for it to empty? I’ve never been a tub person so not having one doesn’t bother me. But I KNOW I don’t like to be cold. Just a thought.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Shower the tub full, enjoy the hot soak then dry your self from top to bottom as the tub drains. 
The tub should be installed with a “clean” drainage run so that it drains quickly. 
Never leave a limited mobility person alone in a tub of any kind particularly a walk in.


----------

